# Peptide help/feedback



## Papinu (May 3, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and just want some feedback. I would never do steroids ever, but I've seen a doctor who had prescribed peptides CJC1295 2000 MCG/ML and Ipamorelin 2000 MCG/ML combo solution - and - IGF1-LR3 1000 MCG/ML. 

I have gymed for about 7 years regularly. I'm now 40. Fit and healthy. 

I'd like to know what I should expect from this course. I outlined to the doctor that I don't want to get massive and don't want rapid growth which would make people think I'm on the roids. I described a little bit of lethargy/tiredness. Lack of energy. And said that a little bit of help at gym would be nice. 

What should I expect?

pS: Some feedback too on what I paid? 10 week course, $880 AUS. 

Thank you


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 3, 2017)

Honestly, you should expect to be disappointed. You can expect some placebo effects that may possibly make you drive harder in the gym. $880 would be better spent on food.


----------



## motown1002 (May 3, 2017)

What BSP said.  

You say you have been working out for 7 years, you are 40, fit and healthy.  If this is the case, what are you looking for?  Guess I am confused as to your goals.  Sounds like you got it going on.  If you want to add a little muscle, I would add some additional food.  If you are tired and lethargic, you may need to add some cardio and/or check your T level.  For what you paid, sorry to say but I don't believe you sill be happy.  

MT


----------



## Papinu (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm already disappointed and haven't even started.


----------



## Papinu (May 3, 2017)

So why do athletes use them then if they do nothing?


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 4, 2017)

If your IGF-1 is Pharmacy grade, you can expect some gains. It will be a slow steady progress. I don't know anything about the other peptides you mentioned.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 4, 2017)

The other two will give a good gh pulse if they are real.  

Don't eat 25 min pre or post pin of the ipam n cjc 

The LR3, drink like Gatorade after pinning it.  Add creatine n protein.  Just like 7gs of each.  

As said, if real, will give good slow steady gains.  

Do you believe your stuff came out of a pharmacy somewhere or are they more small time research company ??  

You have the vials, you should get a decent indication if shits real or not


----------



## Papinu (May 4, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> The other two will give a good gh pulse if they are real.
> 
> Don't eat 25 min pre or post pin of the ipam n cjc
> 
> ...



Yeah it's coming out of a compound pharmacy. Thanks for all your advice. I pick it up in a day or 2.  They show me how to pin, as you call it. I've never done it before. Is it easy and painless? In the one spot all the time?


----------



## rains (May 4, 2017)

That is too much for 800


----------



## Papinu (May 4, 2017)

rains said:


> That is too much for 800



Hi, what do you mean too much for 800?


----------



## gymrat827 (May 4, 2017)

rains said:


> That is too much for 800



Not really.  for a **real** vial of LR3, expect 500 bux USD.  

So his 880 could be okay, indicates real stuff but not too likely.  Too many fuksticks out there just looking to rip you off.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 4, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> Not really.  for a **real** vial of LR3, expect 500 bux USD.
> 
> So his 880 could be okay, indicates real stuff but not too likely.  Too many fuksticks out there just looking to rip you off.


Thats where I was going earlier in this post. The likelyhood of getting real IGF-1 is slim to none unless you are getting it directly from a pharmacy with a prescription. There are only 2 companies in the world that makes real FDA approved Pharm grade IGF1. (increlex and vicrin) None of them sell on the black market.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 4, 2017)

Are you sure there is only 2 suppliers...?  Or only 2 US suppliers...?  

I have a buddy who got some legit (tested it) stuff from Israel or India

And you could always get it from the person who is scripted.....like aids patients selling their sero's and omni's.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 5, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> Are you sure there is only 2 suppliers...?  Or only 2 US suppliers...?
> 
> I have a buddy who got some legit (tested it) stuff from Israel or India
> 
> And you could always get it from the person who is scripted.....like aids patients selling their sero's and omni's.


I am not saying that there are only 2 legit suppliers. I am saying that if you want FDA approved IGF1 from a pharmacy, there are only 2. I have no doubt that there are other IGF1 manufactures but they are not "tested" and approved by the FDA so they are not pharm grade. It seems like a doctor is prescribing it so I just wanted to let him know what the pharmacy brands were. I know that there are scammer "doctors" out there so I was just looking out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2017)

Peptides only work if you stack with yam root.


----------



## Papinu (May 5, 2017)

I now have the vials. How can I check for realness?


----------

